# What is this?



## DN1026 (3 mo ago)

Found this in my "new to me" aquarium. Unsure of what kind of shrimp or critter it is... any help would be appreciated!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a scud, harmless.


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

susankat said:


> Looks like a scud, harmless.
> 
> View attachment 32878


I agree with this.


----------

